# Suche Lautsprecher Buch



## Hänschen (16. April 2013)

Hallo, 

kennt wer ein brauchbares Buch über Lautsprecher (Funktion,Zusammenhänge,Gehäuse,Selbstbau, etc.).

Aber wenns geht nicht die alten Schinken von 1980 

Bei Amazon hamse nur Müll.


----------



## Icedaft (16. April 2013)

Hier schon mal was zum "Anfüttern" (kostenlos).

Lautsprecher-Theorien

Ansonsten empfehle ich Dir mal die Klang+Ton zu kaufen.

Literatur - HiFi Forum GmbH, Baiersdorf - HIGH-END HOME ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2013)

Mail mal Zappaesk an http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/84362-zappaesk.html   der kennt sich da aus, empfiehlt auch oft Selbstbau und arbeitet glaub ich sogar für nen Hersteller für Boxen oder zumindest Bauteile.


Aber viel Litaratur würd ich nicht erwarten, das ist ja nicht so wie zB "Autos selber reparieren" oder "PC zusammenbauen", wo Dinge rein logisch und nur auf eine Art und Weise zusammengebaut werden, sondern da gibt es halt Hersteller und Bastler, die ihre "Geheimtipps" haben


----------



## Hänschen (16. April 2013)

Danke für den Tip Herbboy, es war auch fruchtbar und ich warte auf die Post


----------



## Hänschen (21. April 2013)

So ich habe jetzt hier:

- Handbuch der Lautsprechertechnik (F. Hausdorf, Visaton) - reingelesen und echt super.

- nen 5 Euro Schinken der ist so alt wie ich und riecht nach uraltem Buch, aber gut mit Oberwellen Beschreibung etc. 

- Tontechnik (Hanser Verlag) - nen 20 Euro Top Buch leider von der Post in den Briefkasten gehämmert und bisschen lädiert 

Ich glaub es fehlt noch was zu den Instrumenten/Konzerttechnik etc. dann wäre ich ein Audio Freak 



Edit 28.03.2014: 

Grundlagen der Lautsprecher Klang&Ton Edition vom Herrn Tenbusch ..... sehr gut
Lautsprecherbau von Vance Dickason ... sehr gut und erweitert das Wissen der vorigen Bücher
Lautsprecher - Dichtung und Wahrheit von Schwamkrug/Römer ... viel Hörraum-Einfluß-Wissen und andere Details aus der Lautsprechertechnik

Das letzte Buch gibt's bei http://www.hornlautsprecher.de/download_dichtung.htm gratis als Download, leider habe ich bereits zuvor ein sehr vergilbtes Exemplar teuer gekauft ^^


----------

